# LV Lead repair



## dphillips (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a doc trying to bill for a FAILED LV lead repair. Can this be billed with a modifier? The documentation states:
"Attempts to engage the coronary sinus were unsuccessful despite the use of multiple angiographic catheters and contrast injections in the right atrium." Then it goes on to say, " Furthetr attempts were made in trying to get engaged in the coronary sinus, however, this was unsucessful as well. At that point after multiple attempts, we proceeded with consulting Dr. X who cmae to the prerating room and performed a surgical lead repair." Any insights on this is greatly appreciated.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 20, 2010)

Well was this during a global period? Anyway you should look at 52 or 53 modifier.


----------



## dphillips (Oct 20, 2010)

No this was not during a global period. My supervisor says there is a DX for attempted procedures but I cannot find it. Is there and would I use it along with one of the modifiers.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, well here is how I usually do this. I am assuming the doc who repaired the lead is not in the same group. So you can bill the procedure and add modifier 52 which means prcedure reduced and pt is stable. I do not know of a dx that says attempted procedure so I would use the dx for whatever was wrong with the lead for example 996.0X. 

Sometimes if you feel it is warranted( the dr didnt do alot of work) you can just go with what the dr actually did and bill for that. You see what i mean?


----------



## dphillips (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input. That makes total sense to me!

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 21, 2010)

Good, You're Welcome


----------

